# Computer slow and slow to load video and pix.



## dollersine (Aug 7, 2007)

I just started to have this issue where my video's are slow to load and when they do it keeps stopping and states it is buffering.
I have run smithfraud and very little help. I also have cleaned up my computer by defraging it and I have compressed the files. All of the steps have only done little. I also purchased a program called Fast pc and it also did little to nothing.
Pleasse help!
Note I am not good with computers so PLEASE give step by step instructions.
PLEASE HELP.


----------



## dollersine (Aug 7, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:43:54 AM, on 2/9/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1205888752\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\My Faster PC\MyFasterPC.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1c\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1c\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Topspeed\3.0\aoltpsd3.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\welcome.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: IAOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5,1,1,0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Loader - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: My Web Search Bar BHO - {8EAB99C1-F9EC-4b64-A4BA-D9BCAE8779C2} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearchWB\bar\1.bin\W6BAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.805.4472\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0988.2\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5,1,1,0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0988.2\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\aoltb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecoverFromReboo] C:\WINDOWS\Temp\RECOVE~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1205888752\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WeatherOnTray] C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.5.1.0\WeatherOnTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2002\Programs\QFSCHD100.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpfsched] C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1c\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Startup: My Faster PC.lnk = C:\Program Files\My Faster PC\MyFasterPC.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search - C:\Program Files\AbleSearch\\html\do_search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate this page - C:\Program Files\AbleSearch\\html\translate.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1212896657171
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 9109 bytes


----------



## dollersine (Aug 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh old is the machine and how much ram do you have?


Run HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. 
If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". 
Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 
Click the "Save List" button. 
Copy and paste that list here.


----------



## dollersine (Aug 7, 2007)

Computer is about 5 years old. it has 760 ram. It was working well about a month ago.
here is the list you requested.
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Reader 8.1.3
AOL Toolbar 
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
Compaq 7550 INF and ICM software
Compaq Connections
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Download Updater (AOL LLC)
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Updater
HighMAT Extension to Microsoft Windows XP CD Writing Wizard
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HP Deskjet printer preloaded drivers
HP Image Zone 3.5
HP Photosmart Cameras 3.5
HP Software Update
HP Unload DLL Patch
Instant Support
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
InterVideo WinDVD Player
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 11
LandDesigner 3D
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
Microsoft .NET Framework (English)
Microsoft .NET Framework (English) v1.0.3705
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB928367)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft ActiveSync 3.7
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office XP Standard for Students and Teachers
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Web Publishing Wizard 1.52
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Microsoft Works 7.0
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
My Faster PC
My Faster PC
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
OmniPass
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
Pure Networks Port Magic
QuickTime
RealPlayer
RecordNow
S3Display
S3Gamma2
S3Info2
S3Overlay
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Shockwave
Simple Installer - Multilanguage Version
Sonic Update Manager
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Viewpoint Media Player
WeatherBug
WeatherBug Browser Bar - powered by MyWebSearch
Westell Firmware Upgrade
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 9 Hotfix [See KB885492 for more information]
Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go to Add/Remove Programs and remove these:
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 13
WeatherBug
WeatherBug Browser Bar - powered by MyWebSearch

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------

